# David Bowie, passes away at age 69



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

http://www.nbcnews.com/pop-culture/music/david-bowie-dead-69-n493781?cid=sm_fb

David Bowie, passes away at age 69. He just released his new album a week ago.

RIP


----------



## Lumen (May 17, 2014)

"Rock Legend" is an overused term of late, but Bowie was a true icon and pioneer who successfully morphed his art between genres. He will be remembered and missed.


----------



## Peter Loeser (Aug 11, 2012)

Bowie definitely left his mark on the music industry over the years. Anyone been listening to Blackstar? I'm liking it so far.


----------

